# Urea Question - Measuring



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

My soil test says that I need 2 lbs of urea per 1000 sq ft at 6-8 week intervals, so I bought a 50lbs bag of pellets. I'm going to dissolve it and spray my entire yard. Does the 2lbs recommendation mean I should put 2lbs of pellets per 1000 sq ft or would it be doubled since the urea is .46? I'll be using a 2 gallon sprayer and was going to use the entire 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft.

Thanks!!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

You should use 1 LB of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft. per month. So 2Lb of Urea per 1000 sq ft. If I was spraying I would prob split that and do 0.5 lb nitrogen per 1000 every 2 weeks. I usually just use a spreader.

I don't think you would be able to spray 10000 ft with 2 gallons. My 4 gallon sprayer sprays about 1000 ft per gallon. I would have to fill and mix 2.5 times.


----------



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

@robjak thanks for the info. Typo on the 10k. I was going to spray 2 gallons per 1k. Just curious, what setting do you use on your spreader? I have the Scott's push broadcast spreader and hand held spreader. It seems that I'd run out of 2lbs of fertilizer before I could finish 1k sq ft. I appreciate your help!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That's the problem with low rates of standard 240-SGN granular. Tighten the spreader opening and the product won't flow out evenly. Open it up a bit too much and you're putting down 3-4#/1000. 
If your product flows well and doesn't clump try setting #4 on the Scott's, which is the approximate equivalent of Lesco #12. That's the recommended setting to put down 1#N/1000.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

2 lbs Urea per 1000² in 6-8 weeks?

I'd put 1/4 lbs Urea per 2 gallons per 1000² in one spray each week. I'd probably also throw down a decent organic fert sooner than later, Sustane 8-2-4 or similar.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I think the setting is 10-14 on my earthway. I have 12 in my head. But I don't really worry about settings. I use half apps and weigh the fert for my sq footage. CEC ~8.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I missed " 6-8 week intervals " part. Can you post the soil test?


----------



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

Thanks for the help! Here's my soil test. I applied triple 13 about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

You are super low in P and low in K, i would not apply Urea and only apply 13-13-13 6lbs 1000 sq ft per month during the growing season. I have no experience with Bermuda so my thoughts should not be the final say. This soil test recommendation wants you to use 13-13-13 for one app, then urea for one app, alternating, you would still get your 1lb of nitrogen per month.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Ineedhelp said:


> Thanks for the help! Here's my soil test. I applied triple 13 about 5 weeks ago.


The recommendations are a bit generic & unclear, you may want to call them to get clarification on what exactly they meant.. but the way I'm reading this report I'd go with a triple-13 to start the season and continue applying every month until September rolls around! That should give you 5-6 apps for approx 4#/1000 of NPK over the season. If you really want to have fun go with by-monthly apps at half-rate! Triple-13 is usually fast release and going half-rate will really help with growth surge as well as soil absorption of the nutrients.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

When you're spraying fertilizer, foliar uptake is much more sensitive than spreading - you need a heck of a lot less N. Typically, 0.1 to 0.2 lb N/1K/gal water is all that's needed every 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone for yiur help!


----------

